
A slider that allows a user to select a value at one of the specified tickmarks - lawlorslaw
https://github.com/lawloretienne/DiscreteSlider﻿
======
photodesign
Sounds interesting, but 404!

~~~
lawlorslaw
Idk what happened ill have to repost the link

